# First go with ONR



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

As I was looking for a quicker way to wash and after reading the reviews on here I ordered a bottle to try...thanks Gareth @ DO for the fast delivery 

I bought some grout sponges today and made some light cuts on both surfaces.

Added 2 capfuls to 8 litres of water and decided to use a rinse bucket. The car was my partners 306, which I haven't machined polished yet so I thought I'd try it on hers before mine!  It was also wearing very little protection.

Only realised today that I've run out of spare spray bottles so didn't make any QD to use on the dirtier parts of the car, mainly the lower doors. One side was caked in dried grass, which got transferred to the rinse buckets but I did this panel last. But then is grass really going to inflict any damage?

Using the sponge to start with was quite scary as it's been a while since I used one. I missed the lack of suds as well but as that's only cosmetic and it's the lubricity of the solution that is important I soon forgot about that.

Straight away I could feel the dirt being lifted/pulled from the paint, was surprised at how easy it was. I was amazed with the sheeting of the water, most of it ran off leaving just a few spots to dry. On an unwaxed car after rinsing I'd have puddles of water left!!

The only problem I did have was when I dried the car the towel was abit dirty, although this reduced as I carried on. It could be I was catching it on the dirty panels but how can you tell a panel you've just washed is clean, the sponge was too dirty?

I did the whole car in 40 minutes, not including the wheels so was chuffed about that  It can take me a couple of hours with rinsing as I'm lugging 6 or 7 watering cans out of the flat! :wall:

The rinse bucket was very black afterwards and there was hardly any grit in the wash bucket compared to 'normal' washing. I think that might be down to using the sponge instead of the lambs wool mitt?

So my first impression of ONR is it's a very good product and makes washing/drying so much easier. I shall be doing my car either tomorrow or the weekend so will see what it's like on a waxed car. But based on today I would recommend it.

I do have a question about using this with claying. Could I wash the panel, spray with ONR QD, clay, re-wash to remove clay residue and then dry? I have a car to polish soon but it's an hours drive each way to get there. So I would prefer the washing/claying stage to be as short as possible and spend the extra time polishing.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

good news 

you need to perhaps clean a little more before drying. The towel should be 100% clean when drying. Try cleaning a strip about 1-2" bigger than the area you want to dry to give a margin of safety.

Your clay plan is ideal


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> good news
> 
> you need to perhaps clean a little more before drying. The towel should be 100% clean when drying. Try cleaning a strip about 1-2" bigger than the area you want to dry to give a margin of safety.
> 
> Your clay plan is ideal


It could be I wasn't applying enough pressure, maybe the fact I was using a sponge made me approach with more caution. I went over each panel twice so will try 3 times and clean abit more like you say.

I'm thinking I could wash and clay the car in an hour - hour and half that way, much quicker than it usually takes me


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I would follow Bigpikle recommendation.
Pressure on any wash media is never a good idea.
Like everything try and not put a time scale or rush any task.
Believe me it take a lot longer to remove marring than to safely wash your car.
I normal refuse to wash the car if the time is against me.
Safer this way.
With ONR there technique takes a bit of time. But as pointed out cleanliness is also an importance. In turn leading to a safer dry also.
Gordon.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

caledonia said:


> I would follow Bigpikle recommendation.
> Pressure on any wash media is never a good idea.
> Like everything try and not put a time scale or rush any task.
> Believe me it take a lot longer to remove marring than to safely wash your car.
> ...


With the lambs wool mitt I use very little pressure, just it's own weight really and it cleans the panel in 1 or 2 passes at the most.

I admit I was eager to try it, hence I used the missus car as it looks like it's been washed by the previous owner with a scouring pad (seriously!) so wasn't fussed about being too quick. On my own car I will take as much time as I need, like you say don't want to cause any damage. Going to get some more bottles tomorrow so I spray the panels beforehand.

Looking at the car today it appears to have abit more shine to it now as well


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

This might be your problem.
The use of a lambs wool mitt.
Did you notice the grime attaching to this. It normally does.
In turn you are reapplying it to the finish.
I personally use a Z sponge. But I also know that Bigpikle has had good results with a grout sponge for B&Q.
The sponge seem to release this in the rinse bucket and not retain this as in a mitt.
Hope this helps.
Gordon.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

caledonia said:


> This might be your problem.
> The use of a lambs wool mitt.
> Did you notice the grime attaching to this. It normally does.
> In turn you are reapplying it to the finish.
> ...


Sorry think I'm confusing you...I used the B&Q grout sponges when I tried the other day. I haven't use a wash mitt yet due to the reason you mention about it being difficult to rinse.

I was using the lambs wool mitt as an example to how much pressure I normally use when washing with other shampoo. I think it's my subconscious telling me not to use a sponge so I'm using even less pressure, which isn't taking as much dirt off.

I'll see how I get on with doing mine as it could be cos the car wasn't waxed whereas mine is. If I still have issues I may try a MF mitt like Gareth @ DO uses


----------



## al_lotus (Nov 10, 2007)

I'd be tempted to agree with your last point - it may be that as there is no wax on the car some of the dirt is too bonded with the paint to be removed with normal light pressure.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Yep I think that's the reason. Did mine this afternoon and I used very light pressure but the panels were clean after 2 passes. Towel was clean when drying as well 

Been to the pub tonight and it started raining. When I came out the beading was very small and tight, which is different to how it used to bead after a wash with megs gold shampoo (wax is collinite). Drove home and most of the water had gone. I'm definiatey loving ONR and think I'm getting a beading fetish! lol


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Pezza4u said:


> I do have a question about using this with claying. Could I wash the panel, spray with ONR QD, clay, re-wash to remove clay residue and then dry? I have a car to polish soon but it's an hours drive each way to get there. So I would prefer the washing/claying stage to be as short as possible and spend the extra time polishing.


I did pretty much that on the wife's X5 and it worked like a charm, although I just used the wash solution and it seemed to provide a really good clay lube. Admittedly the car was pretty clean to start with just had some road spray and rain dust so I washed the panel with ONR, then dried then re-wetted with the wash solution and clayed, then re washed and re dried and it was perfect.


----------

